# sudo install



## nedry (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello I just did a `make install` on security/sudo It compiled successfully but I can't find sudo(8) on my system, a `whereis sudo` only shows /usr/ports/security/sudo a `man sudo` shows no manuals. I know sudo is marked as adding vulnerabilities. It might not be in my path but not sure where to find it.
nedry


----------



## chrbr (Oct 30, 2016)

Here I have

```
# whereis sudo
sudo: /usr/local/bin/sudo /usr/local/man/man8/sudo.8.gz /usr/ports/security/sudo
```
when it is installed. There are options to ignore vulnerabilities when installing something. I do not have them in mind now. May be it is possible by modification of /etc/make.conf. A quick search lead to  http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/it...ble-vulnerability-checking-for-freebsd-ports/. Any of the methods should be only temporary.


----------



## mag (Nov 1, 2016)

Also check `pkg audit -F` for ports vulnerabilities.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

Please post the output of `pkg info -l sudo`.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 3, 2016)

You need to refresh the search PATH cache for your shell.  Either run `hash -r` or `rehash`.  Or, just logout and login again.

After that, you'll find sudo(8) is accessible.


----------

